# 2 weeks post Synthroid increase



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi all!

I had 2 big panic attacks when I was falling asleep a few weeks ago and last week. I got dizzy, disoriented and my heart was pounding. I went to the doctor and she though it might be stress/ anxiety, but it going to give me a monitor to wear that records my heart if it happens again.

Anyway, she also ordered TSH & free T4 to check where my medicine is to see if it had in anyway caused the problem. I had started Synthroid after my surgery at 100 mcg for 6 weeks. At 6 weeks my TSH was 6.35 and free T4 was in range. So, I was upped to 112 mcg. 2 weeks ago. In just 2 weeks, my TSH went to .79 (normal: .35-4.00) and free T4 to 1.3 (range: .8- 1.5). Pretty fast move in 2 weeks! I know that it takes 6-8 weeks for T4 to build up in the system. My question is, do you think my TSH will continue to go lower and my free T4 higher? Or will it stay at this point? I realize we're not doctors, but what is any one else's experience on Synthroid with regards to dosing and numbers moving around? When I was on methimazole, I felt my best around a TSH of 1.28 and free T4 of .9- so I'm a little higher than that with free T4 and lower with TSH. Not sure if that could be causing my slight anxiety (constricted breathing feeling) or not? I'm not complaining too much as my numbers are looking pretty good, but what do you do if 100 was too little and 112 might be too much? I've heard of people alternating doses every other day. Does that work? Thanks ahead of time!

Alexis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adenure said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I had 2 big panic attacks when I was falling asleep a few weeks ago and last week. I got dizzy, disoriented and my heart was pounding. I went to the doctor and she though it might be stress/ anxiety, but it going to give me a monitor to wear that records my heart if it happens again.
> 
> ...


Humble opinion.................I do think getting your labs at the 6 week mark was too soon. 8 weeks is better w/T4 only dosing. May have jumped the guns too soon on the increase.

You need to speak with your doctor about this. Also, get your ferritin checked as that too can cause the symptoms you describe if low.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------

